# Eclipse löscht die Datei Log4j.properties im WEB-INF/classes



## Kawa-Mike (20. Jun 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Projekt mit Eclipse 3.10, Tomcat 5.5 und  LOG4J

Für LOG4J habe ich eine Datei log4j.properties in den Pfad WEB-INF/classes gelegt.
Lt. Tomcat-Dokumentation muss sie dort liegen, damit der Classloader sie findet.

Wenn ich jetzt in Eclipse die Funktion Projekt - Clean aufrufe, damit Eclipse alle Klassen neu Compiliert,
werden nicht nur die Classfiles sondern auch die Properties-Datei gelöscht.

Meine Frage:
Wie sage ich Eclipse, das es die Datei log4j.properties nicht anfassen soll ?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (20. Jun 2006)

du musst du log4j.properties im Eclipse in den Source-Ordner legen. Bsp:

de.test.log
  -> log4j.properties

Beim build wird die Datei dann mitsamt den compilierten Klassen unter WEB-INF/classes abgelegt.
Bei nem clean wird der komplette Inhalt des WEB-INF/classes-Ordner gekillt.


----------



## Kawa-Mike (20. Jun 2006)

Hallo Sebastian,
es klappt !
Vielen Dank für deinen Tip.
Jetzt wo ich weiss wie es geht, ist es eigentlich logisch, nur voher bin ich nicht darauf gekommen (-;


----------

